# Tassa sui contanti per i versamenti oltre 200 euro



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Febbraio 2015)

Il Governo sta per introdurre un’imposta di bollo proporzionale ai versamenti giornalieri in banca superiori ai *200 EURO. *
Il commerciante che verserà sul proprio conto il denaro ricavato dalle vendite giornaliere quindi si vedrà SUPERTASSATO dallo Stato se il contante supererà la soglia di 200 euro...


----------



## Nicco (17 Febbraio 2015)

A che percentuale ammonterebbe questa tassa?
Abbastanza vergognosa e del tutto fuori luogo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Febbraio 2015)

Non ci sono cifre nell'articolo che ho letto, si parla di "super imposta" senza pencentuali. Anche fossero 3/4 euro, sarebbe un furto, per non parlare della soglia ridicolmente bassa. Basta pensare a tutte quelle piccole attività come l'edicolante...

Comunque se scrivi su google: "200 euro tassa contanti", trovi l'articolo del corriere come primo risultato se vuoi leggerlo


----------



## Efferosso (17 Febbraio 2015)

Aberrante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il Governo sta per introdurre un’imposta di bollo proporzionale ai versamenti giornalieri in banca superiori ai *200 EURO. *
> Il commerciante che verserà sul proprio conto il denaro ricavato dalle vendite giornaliere quindi si vedrà SUPERTASSATO dallo Stato se il contante supererà la soglia di 200 euro...
> 
> 
> Avete letto bene, 200 euro è la soglia. Pazzesco... Letto sul sito deòl corriere, che richiama come fonte originaria il sole 24 ore



Ridicolo..se vuoi far davvero pagare una tassa sul contante la fai pagare a chi preleva dal conto corrente più di 100/200€ al giorno..farla pagare ad una attività è assurdo perché esistono attività dove è normale si paghi in contanti..
Io sono molto critico verso queste misure di controllo che vincolano la libertà personale..però purtroppo è anche fastidioso vedere certi ladri che si intascano migliaia di euro in nero..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ridicolo..se vuoi far davvero pagare una tassa sul contante la fai pagare a chi preleva dal conto corrente più di 100/200€ al giorno..farla pagare ad una attività è assurdo perché esistono attività dove è normale si paghi in contanti..
> Io sono molto critico verso queste misure di controllo che vincolano la libertà personale..però purtroppo è anche fastidioso vedere certi ladri che si intascano migliaia di euro in nero..




Queste misure non sono fatte per combattere il nero, ma per vessare la gente normale e rubargli le briciole. Rubi le briciole a tutti, in modo che su larga scala queste cifre diventino imponenti. Se volessero davvero prendere gli evasori e chi veramente evade cifre importanti non farebbero certe leggi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Queste misure non sono fatte per combattere il nero, ma per vessare la gente normale e rubargli le briciole. Rubi le briciole a tutti, in modo che su larga scala queste cifre diventino imponenti. Se volessero davvero prendere gli evasori e chi veramente evade cifre importanti non farebbero certe leggi



Concordo, credo che il fine ultimo sia proprio spillare soldi a piccole attività evitando di scocciare i "potentati"


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2015)

L'Italia è piuttosto famosa per le tasse sul tuo denaro già tassato


----------



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Da La Repubblica: Il ministero dell'Economia ha definito "infondate" le indiscrezioni circolate sulla stampa circa un'imposta di bollo sui versamenti in banca di contante per importi superiori ai 200 euro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Febbraio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Queste misure non sono fatte per combattere il nero, ma per vessare la gente normale e rubargli le briciole. Rubi le briciole a tutti, in modo che su larga scala queste cifre diventino imponenti. Se volessero davvero prendere gli evasori e chi veramente evade cifre importanti non farebbero certe leggi



Si si ma se noti non è che sono d'accordo eh..la mia era una considerazione personale sul fatto che un poveraccio che paga fino all'ultimo centesimo di tasse si incavola quando poi vede che c'è chi beatamente evade a più non posso impunito..guerra tra poveri chiaro, ma ci si sente dei babbei...


----------



## Nicco (18 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da La Repubblica: Il ministero dell'Economia ha definito "infondate" le indiscrezioni circolate sulla stampa circa un'imposta di bollo sui versamenti in banca di contante per importi superiori ai 200 euro.



Sarebbe una smentita? E da dove avrebbe preso la notizia il corriere?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Febbraio 2015)

L'imposta di bollo è uno scempio che esiste solo in Italia


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Febbraio 2015)

Non sarebbe sempre applicabile, metti che devo pagare una cena di 250 euro in contanti (colletta tra amici o colleghi), l'oste non mi può fare due scontrini?
Anche l'idraulico, o un qualsiasi artigiano potrebbe emettere più fatture.
E' la solita legge liberticida per favorire le banche.


----------



## Djici (18 Febbraio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe sempre applicabile, metti che devo pagare una cena di 250 euro in contanti (colletta tra amici o colleghi), l'oste non mi può fare due scontrini?
> Anche l'idraulico, o un qualsiasi artigiano potrebbe emettere più fatture.
> E' la solita legge liberticida per favorire le banche.



io avevo capito che era proprio l'idraulico che doveva pagare quando va a versare i soldi ricevuti sul suo conto... e non chi ha dato questi 200 € a l'idraulico.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Febbraio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> io avevo capito che era proprio l'idraulico che doveva pagare quando va a versare i soldi ricevuti sul suo conto... e non chi ha dato questi 200 € a l'idraulico.



Fosse così è per incentivare (penalizzando l'alternativa del contante) l'adozione del POS.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Febbraio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> io avevo capito che era proprio l'idraulico che doveva pagare quando va a versare i soldi ricevuti sul suo conto... e non chi ha dato questi 200 € a l'idraulico.



Anch'io avevo capito questo..il punto è che ci sono attività dove è normale essere pagati in contanti (bar, benzinai, tabaccherie/cartolerie....)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque la cosa non è stata smentita in realtà, con grandi giri di parole hanno confermato che c'è qualcosa al vaglio. La prima smentita tra l'altro confermava la notizia, non so chi, aveva detto che era falso che tassavano il contante, ma che stavano studiando il bollo! Praticamente la stessa cosa con parole diverse... lol

Ora c'è stato un dietrofront più convinto visto le reazioni alla possibile norma, ma come detto stanno "vagliando" qualcosa, si saprà di più nei prossimi giorni... Speriamo che alla fine non se ne faccia nulla e non cambino solo le parole ...


----------



## Nicco (18 Febbraio 2015)

Di per sé l'idea non è malvagia, l'applicabilità però attualmente è ingiusta. Nel senso, incentivare l'utilizzo di mezzi tracciabili per pagamenti e spostamenti di denaro al fine di minimizzare l'evasione è cosa buona e giusta ma non in questo modo.

Ma se uno fa tanti versamenti da 199€ ? Non mi è molto chiara la questione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'Italia è piuttosto famosa per le tasse sul tuo denaro già tassato



Quindi fatemi capire ... 

io guadagno 2 e vengo tassato per 1 .. prendo quello 1 .. lo porto in banca e vengo tassato... poi prelevo lo 0,90 vado a mangiar la pizza con la mia famiglia e vengo tassato con l'iva su quello che mangio ... 

questo è uno stato che DEVE FALLIRE MISERAMENTE


----------



## keepitterron (18 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi fatemi capire ...
> 
> io guadagno 2 e vengo tassato per 1 .. prendo quello 1 .. lo porto in banca e vengo tassato... poi prelevo lo 0,90 vado a mangiar la pizza con la mia famiglia e vengo tassato con l'iva su quello che mangio ...
> 
> questo è uno stato che DEVE FALLIRE MISERAMENTE



io vivo in Olanda e succede esattamente la stessa cosa...
non é che succede solo in Italia, eh?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Febbraio 2015)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> io vivo in Olanda e succede esattamente la stessa cosa...
> non é che succede solo in Italia, eh?



Non è che sia giusto perchè è così anche in Olanda, il problema delle banche che hanno troppo potere è mondiale. Tra l'altro in Olanda c'è una pressione fiscale minore, costi di assicurazione RCA minori, costo dell'energia minore, burocrazia essenziale, meritocrazia nel lavoro, et cetera... un altro mondo.


----------



## Hammer (18 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi fatemi capire ...
> 
> io guadagno 2 e vengo tassato per 1 .. prendo quello 1 .. lo porto in banca e vengo tassato... poi prelevo lo 0,90 vado a mangiar la pizza con la mia famiglia e vengo tassato con l'iva su quello che mangio ...
> 
> questo è uno stato che DEVE FALLIRE MISERAMENTE



Ad esempio, sì. Sarà questione di tanti anni o di decine di anni, ma ci arriveremo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Febbraio 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Di per sé l'idea non è malvagia, l'applicabilità però attualmente è ingiusta. Nel senso, incentivare l'utilizzo di mezzi tracciabili per pagamenti e spostamenti di denaro al fine di minimizzare l'evasione è cosa buona e giusta ma non in questo modo.
> *
> Ma se uno fa tanti versamenti da 199€ ? Non mi è molto chiara la questione.*



Pensano al riciclaggio di denaro se fai così e ti arrestano


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Febbraio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pensano al riciclaggio di denaro se fai così e ti arrestano



Scherzi, ma è così, c'è la presunzione di colpevolezza...


----------



## James Watson (18 Febbraio 2015)

Se è vero è una boiata galattica: l'ha detto qualcuno sopra, va bene studiare qualche misura per limitare la circolazione del contante ma così facendo veramente si rischia di dare la mazzata definitiva a tante attività commerciali (la mia compresa)


----------



## raducioiu (18 Febbraio 2015)

Nel caso meglio mettere tutto sotto il materasso. Meglio correre il rischio di essere derubati che averne la certezza consegnando direttamente la refurtiva ai ladri legalizzati.


----------



## Djici (18 Febbraio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Se è vero è una boiata galattica: l'ha detto qualcuno sopra, va bene studiare qualche misura per limitare la circolazione del contante ma così facendo veramente si rischia di dare la mazzata definitiva a tante attività commerciali (la mia compresa)



tra non molto tempo il "contante" sparira COMPLETAMENTE.


----------



## Hammer (19 Febbraio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Se è vero è una boiata galattica: l'ha detto qualcuno sopra, va bene studiare qualche misura per limitare la circolazione del contante ma così facendo veramente si rischia di dare la mazzata definitiva a tante attività commerciali (la mia compresa)



In Italia abbiamo poche tasse sul lavoro e sull'impresa, no?


----------



## James Watson (19 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> In Italia abbiamo poche tasse sul lavoro e sull'impresa, no?



scusa, non ho capito il senso della domanda, puoi specificare meglio? la risposta mi sembra scontatissima


----------



## Hammer (19 Febbraio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> scusa, non ho capito il senso della domanda, puoi specificare meglio? la risposta mi sembra scontatissima



Era ironia, ovviamente sono d'accordo con te. Volevo sottolineare l'incredibile capacità di molti politicanti di essere totalmente avulsi dalla realtà, sarebbe una tassa che non giova a nulla e a nessuno e ammazza le aziende. Una follia totale


----------



## James Watson (19 Febbraio 2015)

ah ok


----------



## runner (21 Febbraio 2015)

i catto comunisti sono il top quando vogliono essere demagogici e scontati....

se non erro i contanti sono LEGALI e non vedo perché si debba penalizzare una LEGALE forma di pagamento!!

la vera evasione è fatta da multinazionali, banche, partiti politici, assicurazioni e altro che portano capitali allucinanti all'estero, ma quelli chissà perché non si trovano mai ed è tutta colpa di fa due euro di nero e ve lo dice uno che ultra rispettoso delle leggi e si comporta benissimo!!

a mio avviso come al solito si andrà a complicare la vita di chi lavora in maniera quasi discriminatoria a priori!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> i catto comunisti sono il top quando vogliono essere demagogici e scontati....
> 
> se non erro i contanti sono LEGALI e non vedo perché si debba penalizzare una LEGALE forma di pagamento!!
> 
> ...



Condivido pienamente il tuo pensiero e rilancio dicendo che ormai la maggior parte di piccole imprese sono obbligate a piccole evasioni per sopravvivere, chi ci governa lo sa benissimo e spesso chiude un occhio

solo che dovresti evitare il sinonimo "catto comunista" è un espressione dispregiativa coniata dai Berlusconi boy et similia,
pertanto rischi di passare per uno di essi, azzerando di fatto eventuali commenti intelligenti


----------



## runner (21 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Condivido pienamente il tuo pensiero e rilancio dicendo che ormai la maggior parte di piccole imprese sono obbligate a piccole evasioni per sopravvivere, chi ci governa lo sa benissimo e spesso chiude un occhio
> 
> solo che dovresti evitare il sinonimo "catto comunista" è un espressione dispregiativa coniata dai Berlusconi boy et similia,
> pertanto rischi di passare per uno di essi, azzerando di fatto eventuali commenti intelligenti



diciamo che catto comunista è un termine nato ben prima del Berlusca già dopo il 68

comunque a parte questo io li ritengo davvero dei politici di bassissimo profilo visto che solo perché si professano di "centro sinistra" poi possono fare le più becere cose....quindi avendo votato i Verdi per anni tranne la parentesi Pecoraro Scanio penso di avere tutto il diritto di esprimermi liberamente, anche scherzando un po' con definizioni semplicistiche, visto che sono quelle che si meritano


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> diciamo che catto comunista è un termine nato ben prima del Berlusca già dopo il 68
> 
> comunque a parte questo io li ritengo davvero dei politici di bassissimo profilo visto che solo perché si professano di "centro sinistra" poi possono fare le più becere cose....quindi avendo votato i Verdi per anni tranne la parentesi Pecoraro Scanio penso di avere tutto il diritto di esprimermi liberamente, anche scherzando un po' con definizioni semplicistiche, visto che sono quelle che si meritano



Si ma definire ancora oggi delle formazioni del nostro panorama politico "comuniste" sa di delirio Berlusconiano o leghista

il pd di fatto non è ne "cattolico" per questioni morali, ne "comunista" per le sue chiare posizioni liberiste
direi che forse il termine più adatto non è "cattocomunisti" ma "accattonisti" nel senso di accattoni


----------



## runner (21 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si ma definire ancora oggi delle formazioni del nostro panorama politico "comuniste" sa di delirio Berlusconiano o leghista
> 
> il pd di fatto non è ne "cattolico" per questioni morali, ne "comunista" per le sue chiare posizioni liberiste
> direi che forse il termine più adatto è "accattonisti" nel senso di accattoni



diciamo che i politici che ne fanno parte sono molti ex democristiani e molti ex comunisti e hanno un programma che io non ho mai capito, nonostante sia un tipo quantomeno sveglio!!
bella la tua definizione....hahahaaaa....


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2015)

Oh allora ? Ufficiale ?


----------

